# consigli per gli acquisti



## Minerva (11 Settembre 2011)

ma voi offrite torte ai postini che vi recapitano raccomandate e lettere?
no, perché non riesco a capire questa postina con la dentiera che se ne va in giro felice a mangiare torte di noci e lamponi...e poi, non è per fare la precisina ma "davanti a una bella fetta me ne mangio due...." non ha sensoXD


e perché bianca balti fino a che teneva i baffi con le mani ...era credibile per i marinai di colombo marcoré?

secondo me quando la pellegrini non nuota sa bene cosa fare...altro che pavesini.

e quel brillantone del ragazzo che è andato a studiare all'estero ?"una volta ho detto ciao cavallo invece di ciao mamma" ma in che lingua?
ma non si è accorto che ce l'hanno spedito per toglierselo dai piedi?


----------



## Minerva (12 Settembre 2011)

ho scoperto che la stessa domanda sull postina era anche su daveblog...molto acuto questo commento 


_Secondo me c'è un errore di fondo, visto il messaggio negativo dello spot. E' una donna ancora giovane e piacente, impegnata nel lavoro e piena di interessi. Va in bicicletta, ha un carattere allegro e si presume vada anche a ballare e abbia una sana vita sessuale. Come mai è già sdentata e porta addirittura la dentiera? Semplice: mangia troppi dolci e si è giocata tutti i denti prematuramente.
Trovo questo spot altamente diseducativo. 

Inviato da: mika , 12.09.11 11:38 - [x]_


----------

